# HR20-100 ~ Lost To-Do List but Retained Series Manager



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

I received update 0x5c8 on my DVR yesterday. To my surprise when I checked my "List", it did not contain any of the programs it was suppose to tape that night. When I went to "Recordings"--> "Manage Recordings", I noticed the "Series Manager" contained all 48 of my series items but the "To-Do" list had no scheduled recordings. When I looked at my "Series Manager" I noticed that all series items had a "(0)" recording indicator.

1) I immediately red-button rebooted my DVR to see if that would clear up the list. No Luck
2) I then red-button and remote rebooted my DVR to reload software to see if that would clear up problems. No Luck
3) I tried to add a series to "Series Manager" to check if that would kick start it. A single recording showed up on the "To-Do" list but the series was not added to the "Series Manager".
4) I contacted Directv Support who remotely tested the DVR with no problems found. They esculated the problem. Does not help me right now!

Please give me some ideas that I can try to get back my "To-Do" list. No idea why this new software upgrade caused this problem.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Holydoc said:


> Please give me some ideas that I can try to get back my "To-Do" list.


The new software download likely wiped your GUIDE data, which is why your TDL disappeared. Once the GUIDE data rebuilds, your TDL should come back.

When you RBR twice within an hour, you wipe the GUIDE data as well, so I would advise not doing that anymore. Within 24 hours, your TDL should be OK.

The only thing I don't understand from your post is #3. Are you sure you added a series and not just a "single record"? If you are, it's possible there's a bug and the series is not showing because only the first episode of that series was currently in the GUIDE data, or the GUIDE data is not yet showing that show is a "series". When another episode appears, the SL may show up at that time.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Steve said:


> The new software download likely wiped your GUIDE data, which is why your TDL disappeared. Once the GUIDE data rebuilds, your TDL should come back.
> 
> When you RBR twice within an hour, you wipe the GUIDE data as well, so I would advise not doing that anymore. Within 24 hours, your TDL should be OK.


It's too bad Tech Support didn't think of these.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

Steve said:


> The new software download likely wiped your GUIDE data, which is why your TDL disappeared. Once the GUIDE data rebuilds, your TDL should come back.
> 
> When you RBR twice within an hour, you wipe the GUIDE data as well, so I would advise not doing that anymore. Within 24 hours, your TDL should be OK.
> 
> The only thing I don't understand from your post is #3. Are you sure you added a series and not just a "single record"? If you are, it's possible there's a bug and the series is not showing because only the first episode of that series was currently in the GUIDE data, or the GUIDE data is not yet showing that show is a "series". When another episode appears, the SL may show up at that time.


Steve,

I had pressed the RBR twice within the hour. The first time was the reboot to see if that would correct the problems. The second was the RBR plus "024..." (forgot the rest) to reload the software. When I checked the guide, I received the messages "Titles not Available" so I knew the guide was reloading.

Given that... I am going ahead and rebooting right now and will immediately RBR once it comes up to reload the guide again. I fear it is not the guide but something critical from the software upgrade since the "Series Manager" will not allow Series to be added to it.

To answer what you did not understand, I selected a program from the guide. Set it up as a "SERIES" recording (three circle-R's appeared on it). Checked "Series Manager" and it was not on there. Because I had selected to start a "Series" recording on something I was currently watching, it did appear on the "To-Do" list.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> It's too bad Tech Support didn't think of these.


To give credit where credit is due, Tech Support did suspect this to start out. The reloading of the software essentially wiped the guide data and had it reload. That however did not help.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Holydoc said:


> Too give credit where credit is due, Tech Support did suspect this to start out. *The reloading of the software essentially wiped the guide data and had it reload.* That however did not help.


On a machine where GUIDE data has been wiped, rebooting or reloading the software only immediately acquires a couple of hours of GUIDE data. The rest of the GUIDE data streams in and gets indexed incrementally over the next 12-24 hours.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

Steve said:


> On a machine where GUIDE data has been wiped, rebooting or reloading the software only immediately acquires a couple of hours of GUIDE data. The rest of the GUIDE data streams in and gets indexed incrementally over the next 12-24 hours.


This is correct. But it has been 18 hours since I did it the first time. The guide appears to be fully loaded, and nothing appears in the "To-Do" list. Plus any new series I add does not appear in the "Series Manager" nor do I get a message that it has been loaded to the end of the priority.

I just wanted to mention that I have finished RBR'ng twice in a roll, with no changes yet. I will wait a while, but I have my doubts.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

Some more information that may help with the diagnosis.

If I go to a program that is on right now in the GUIDE and select 
INFO--> RECORD SERIES --> RECORD SERIES
Nothing happens. In other words, this program is NOT recorded and nothing is added to the SERIES MANAGER.

However if I go to the GUIDE, press the RECORD BUTTON twice, the program starts to record, adds the 3 circle-R's, but does not add to SERIES MANAGER.

So I can record anything that is already on but I cannot add a SERIES.

I can DELETE a SERIES from the SERIES MANAGER. I just cannot add one or have an existing one record a program.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

During the time when the to-do list is rebuilding (the first 24 hours) changes to the Series Manager may not be reflected immediately.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> During the time when the to-do list is rebuilding (the first 24 hours) changes to the Series Manager may not be reflected immediately.


Understood.

Though this does not explain why I cannot add anything to the SERIES MANAGER and granted it was just 18 hours and not 24 hours after the software upgrade when I checked my program "LIST" to discover that none of my shows had recorded and about 15 hours since I manually reloaded the software with Directv reps help before I started posting here, I will wait a solid 24 hours+ from right now before I work any further on the problem. Until that time, I will manually record all shows tonight and come back tomorrow.


----------



## kristina (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm having the exact same issue as the OP. Received a software update last Wednesday, and after that noticed nothing new being recorded. I've done both an RBR and a remote reset, including the twice in a row method and nothing has changed. My to do list remains empty. I have tried to remove a series and add it back, but like the OP, if I do this from a search, when I choose "record series" the screen just refreshes -- I don't get the confirmation screen. 

At some point I also lost whole-home capability, but I ran network setup again, turned it off and on again, and that has been restored. 

Any and all help would be appreciated!


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

Just an update... Nothing has changed. Series manager is still non-operational after 27 hours.

Contacted Directv again concerning this problem and was told that it was a software problem so the only thing they could tell us was to wait a week and see if it clears itself off. I then requested cancellation of our services with Directv and was sent to another department (detention?) that promptly scheduled a service call for this Friday with the intention of replacing the HR20 with a new DVR if the problem cannot be resolved at that time.

To tell you the truth, I would rather not replace if at all possible. We have a lot of series saved on the DVR that we have yet to watch. If anyone else has any suggestions or tricks we have not already tested, please mention them here. I am at the point where I am running out of ideas.

Thanks again for those who have already tried to help. I wish I could have stated here that those ideas actually worked.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Holydoc said:


> I then requested cancellation of our services with Directv and was sent to another department (*detention?*) that promptly scheduled a service call for this Friday with the intention of replacing the HR20 with a new DVR if the problem cannot be resolved at that time.


Likely retention. 

I'm pretty sure the tech will just swap your HR20 with a new DVR. Hopefully a new, faster HR24.

Are you using an OTA antenna, by any chance? If so, you should call back DirecTV and let them know _before _the service call.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

Steve said:


> Likely retention.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the tech will just swap your HR20 with a new DVR. Hopefully a new, faster HR24.
> 
> Are you using an OTA antenna, by any chance? If so, you should call back DirecTV and let them know _before _the service call.


 Definitely retention.

I also hope that it is a better DVR. Nice thing about having the Series Manager intact is that it was really easy to copy down all our series so that we could reestablish them on another system. Bad part of swapping out the DVR is that 90% of our old DVR's space was filled with unwatched shows.

Steve, we are not using an OTA antenna. I did ask the lady from retention to ensure that the tech coming over had a DVR to swap out.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

I got sent to detention quite a few times.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

joed32 said:


> I got sent to detention quite a few times.


Believe me, that was what it felt like!

Well I did post this problem on the Directv forums as well originally to possibly get help there. I got the same responses there with another person admitting to have the same problem. But I followed up on the Directv post so that maybe it will be seen by a Directv representative who will implement a better way to handle their long-time, loyal customers who rarely if ever call with problems. I mean you should NEVER tell a customer who has forked over protection plan money (basically since it was implemented) that there is nothing that Directv can do for you. The right answer is to do something, anything that makes the customer feel like you care about them.


----------



## kristina (Nov 12, 2007)

Had a slightly different experience with the CSR. Mine supposedly escalated the issue to the "net team" who will apparently upload a software update to my receiver. He said it might take a couple days to happen. It's been about 36 hours since I called. Nothing has changed so far.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

kristina said:


> Had a slightly different experience with the CSR. *Mine supposedly escalated the issue to the "net team" who will apparently upload a software update to my receiver*. He said it might take a couple days to happen. It's been about 36 hours since I called. Nothing has changed so far.


:lol: Now that's funny. This doesnt happen with either sat provider, although they may tell you it does. More likely they are probably banking on a new NR rolling out to correct your issue if I have been paying close enough attention.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

Technician currently at my house with a new HR24. Not home to inspect work but wife says he is trying to get Whole-Home DVR working again. My wife had to call me to ask how the internet was hooked up to the old HR20. Since I left the HR20 sitting on the table fully connected to the TV and the network, it would seem the tech could just look at it rather than have my wife contact me.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

Final update, hopefully. Hr24-200 is so much faster than the old one. Everything is working great even with the software push last night. We even have our series manager reloaded and happy again. Plus I am able to view pictures off the dvr again. Seems it was the hr20 that was causing multiple problems since last upgrade.

Though we missed some shows at least the dvr is working as advertised.


----------

